# How to patch screw holes in metal door?



## tima2381 (Feb 24, 2007)

What's a good product for patching small (1/8") screw holes in a metal door? I had to remove some mounting hardware for blinds, and I'm wondering how best to patch the holes. I would want to sand and paint over the patch to make it as inconspicuous as possible.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

automotive body filler called bondo. Read mixing instructions, it comes with a hardener.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Sand when dry....prime and paint...


----------

